# Cutest SD Video



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2009)

Far as the dad goes... no, but I'd train with the widdle one... she really knows what's going on... doesn't she?? Well... doesn't she? 
[yt]Jeu6bXxTwfk[/yt]

Uh-ooohhhh


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wekk it doe slook like some of the SD being tought by some of the best schools out there, and yes she is very cute.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2009)

I understand she's a 4th degree black belt in TKD!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I understand she's a 4th degree black belt in TKD!


 
Now that was a cold shot Arni.:rofl: I can understand why you said it and it is funny.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I understand she's a 4th degree black belt in TKD!


Well of course that's why she didn't kick her daddy's butt... would've seriously hurt the guy.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 7, 2009)

You'd think the guy would refrain from picking his nose, being filmed for Youtube and all...


----------



## foggymorning162 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's OK after he picked it he wiped it in his eyebrow that way it gets crusty and cuts the bad guy when he headbutts him.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> You'd think the guy would refrain from picking his nose, being filmed for Youtube and all...


 All part of the distraction techniques. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All kidding aside, definitely a very cute video.


----------



## Raynac (Feb 15, 2009)

didn't anyone else feel kind sorry for the little girl.  she looked upset when her father was hiting and shaking her hand...


----------



## exile (Feb 15, 2009)

Raynac said:


> didn't anyone else feel kind sorry for the little girl.  she looked upset when her father was hiting and shaking her hand...



I thought she looked more _baffled_ than anything else, and maybe a bit apprehensive about her father's mental health... sort of along the lines of, wow, in around thirteen years or so I am _so_ not going to know who this guy is if he runs into me when I'm hanging with my peeps...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2009)

:lfao:

That's great!


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2009)

I am TOTALLY gonna do a BJJ video with my 5 month old daughter!!!!  

Thanks for sharing that.  It was very cute.


----------

